# BPG Autosound & Security (Richmond)



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

*BPG Autosound & Security
8-2900 Smith St
Richmond, BC
V6X 2Z6
604-278-4142
[email protected]*

BPG Autosound and Security, is Richmond's premier Car Audio and Electronics Retailer. Conveniently located in the heart of Richmond, with easy bridge access, and only steps away from the Sky Train, we offer convenient options for vehicle drop off and pick up.

Visit our showroom anytime, where our knowledgeable staff will ensure your purchase is a perfect fit for you and your vehicles needs. Trained technicians will care for your vehicle and provide you with a seamless integration of your new electronics. No matter how you get around, be it a Car, a Boat, Motorcycles, an RV, or anything in between, BPG is up to the task.

At BPG Autosound and Security, we carry only premium brands of electronics. Carefully hand selected for Quality, Reliability, and Value. Whether you're looking for an Alarm or Remote Starter, a new Head Unit , iPod control from your factory radio, Bluetooth Handsfree or entertainment for the kids. We have a full selection of our products on display, so that you may experience all that they have to offer. We are always happy to demonstrate how your new Audio System will sound, how your new security system functions, or how to pair your phone to your new Bluetooth handsfree kit.

BPG Autosound and Security, has been proudly serving the automotive community since 2006. We look forward to helping you with all of your Automotive Customizing needs.

We're the authorized retailer for these great brands:

Focal, Audison, Hertz, JL Audio, JVC, Kenwood, Clarion, PPI, Memphis, Wet Sounds, Exile, Escort Radar Detectors, Scosche, Metra, Parrot, Novero, Compustar, Viper plus much much more.

"Turning transportation into Perfection"

Like us on Facebook and follow us on Twitter for your chance to win monthly prizes!!

https://www.facebook.com/BPGAutosound
https://twitter.com/BPGAUTOSOUND
http://www.instagram.com/bpgauto


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

The 260z is amazing. One of my all time favourite cars.

I didn't realize there were other fellow car enthusiasts on this site. I'm a vw guy myself. I have a 96 jetta with an audi 1.8T swap. 

I'm looking for a small 12" subwoofer enclosure. For some reason none of the shops I've been to have one. They only carry ported. Do you have any available?


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

great shop, got my lower ball joints and camber kit installed there not to long ago.. good pricing compared to the other shop that ripped me off on high pricing -.-


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

TTT 

Happy Holidays


----------

